# shortcut eclipse alles neu einlesen



## Gast2 (22. Nov 2011)

Hi!

Wie kann ich alle Daten in Eclipse neu einlesen lassen, zB. nachdem ich über den Windows Explorer Dokumente verschoben habe.
Gibt es auch einen Short Cut?

Frank


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Nov 2011)

Moin,

mit <F5> oder re. Maustaste auf dem Projekt und dann <Bereinigen> !

Gruß
Klaus

EDIT:  sorry - <Bereinigen> ist Visual Studio ... in Eclipse heißt das <Aktualisieren> !!


----------



## Gast2 (22. Nov 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl, das F5 oft nicht wirklich alle Daten neu einließt,
so dass zB. auch Fehleranzeigen auf Fehler, die schon korrigiert sind, nicht unbedingt verschwinden...


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Nov 2011)

hmm, was genau meinst Du denn hier mit "Daten" und "Dokumenten" ?

Mit <F5> wird halt das gesamte Projekt aktualisiert - wohl sowas wie neu eingelesen !
Will heißen, das gelöschte oder neu eingefügte 'Dateien' (Sourcen, aber sicher irgendwelche Textdateien im Projektpfad etc.) auch im Projekt gelöscht oder ggf. eingefügt werden ...

Erklär' doch mal näher an einem Beispiel, was Du genau machen willst resp. erwartest !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gast2 (23. Nov 2011)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> hmm, was genau meinst Du denn hier mit "Daten" und "Dokumenten" ?



Zum Beispiel lege ich im Windows Explorer innerhalb meines Projektes einen Ordner "xml-Dokumente" an, in dem ich ein paar Beispiel xml's reinpacke, um damit arbeiten zu können.
Dann gehe ich zurück auf Eclipse, drücke F5 oder File/refresh und der Ordner wird trotz dem nicht angezeigt. Da ich das parallel auch in real mit durchgespielt habe stelle ich fest, dass der Ordner nicht mal nach einen Neustart angezeigt wird. ???:L

Frank


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Nov 2011)

Moin Frank,

hmm - seltsam !
Habe es hier gerade an verschiedenen Stellen im Workspace getestet und es hat einwandfrei funktioniert !

Meine Beispiele: 
c:\ECLIPSE_workspace\MyProject\Test-NEU   --> wurde nach <F5> auf oberster Ebene in <MyProject> angezeigt
c:\ECLIPSE_workspace\MyProject\Ordner1\Ordner1a\Test-NEU   --> entsprechend 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gast2 (23. Nov 2011)

Eine IDE ist eben auch nur ein Mensch...


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Nov 2011)

wohl wahr :lol:

Versuch' es doch nochmals nach einen Reboot .....

Ansonsten gehen mir leider auch die Idee aus :autsch:

Gruß
Klaus


----------

